
Why You Hate Contemporary Architecture - et1337
https://www.currentaffairs.org/2017/10/why-you-hate-contemporary-architecture
======
zeveb
> The New York Times says this is is the building that showed Brutalism could
> be “playful.” This may be true, but only in the sense that the cat
> tormenting a mouse, or the torturer doing “eeny-meeny” to determine which
> testicle to zap first, is being “playful.”

Masterfully put.

Wonderful article, truly wonderful.

